# Which GTX 460 should I buy?



## WojtasRed (Mar 22, 2012)

Or maybe Radeon is a better choice?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

How much are you looking to spend and were do you live?


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 22, 2012)

I live in Poland and my budget is 600 złotych.


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 22, 2012)

They dont even make 460's anymore and the ones that are left are overpriced.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 22, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> They dont even make 460's anymore and the ones that are left are overpriced.



Any suggestions?


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 22, 2012)

6850's ;6870's;560ti; 7850;6950 etc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

560TI 448 core's are nice but if you can pickup a 570


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 560TI 448 core's are nice but if you can pickup a 570



600 złotych means less than $200 about $189.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> 600 złotych means less than $200 about $189.



Any poland websites your order from? Post them an I will take a look


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 22, 2012)

Is SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6870 a good choice? It`ll cost me 629 złotych.


I`m looking here:


```
ceneo.pl
```


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Mar 22, 2012)

gtx560
http://www.krsystem.pl/gigabyte_gef...dr5256bit_dvihdmi_pcie_830400-item-13563.html


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 22, 2012)

SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6870 or Gigabyte GTX 560 OC? Same price.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 22, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Is SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6870 a good choice? It`ll cost me 629 złotych.
> 
> 
> I`m looking here:
> ...



That would be my choice from what's available on that web site and with your budget.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you can swing it, I would get this

MSI GeForce with CUDA GTX 560Ti 1GB (PCI-E) HAWK (N560GTX-Ti Hawk)


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 22, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> That would be my choice from what's available on that web site and with your budget.




Isn`t Gigabyte GTX 560 OC better than SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6870?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Isn`t Gigabyte GTX 560 OC better than SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6870?



A non TI version is CRAP, you will regret it in the end. I just linked above a nice MSI 560TI card!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 22, 2012)

actually, the 6870 is about 3% stronger than the regular non-TI GTX560. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_560_2_GB/27.html

I didn't see the MSI card brandonwh64 found. That would be the best card available to you for the money if you can swing that little more over the 6870.


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you can swing it, I would get this
> 
> MSI GeForce with CUDA GTX 560Ti 1GB (PCI-E) HAWK (N560GTX-Ti Hawk)



That's for sure a nice card.

it seems that its just a search engine and its just a non ti 560 so go for 6870 then.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 22, 2012)

How about Gigabyte 560 Ti OC ? It`ll cost me 700 zlotych.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> How about Gigabyte 560 Ti OC ? It`ll cost me 700 zlotych.



IMO, I think the MSI one I posted is nicer. I love the HAWK cards


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> IMO, I think the MSI one I posted is nicer. I love the HAWK cards



this is that card http://lustrzanka.net/MSI_GeForce_G...VIHDMI_PCI_E_8104000_wer_Single_Fan-4379.html

here's the list http://www.ceneo.pl/12205732



WojtasRed said:


> How about Gigabyte 560 Ti OC ? It`ll cost me 700 zlotych.



Link?

If you sure its a ''Ti'' the price its ok.

Those are not ti so not wort it.  http://www.ceneo.pl/11373749


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

This website your using is not the greatest cause they are miss labeling cards, Most of the Ti cards I found were really the NON TI versions. You do not have another site that ships to poland?

*EDIT*

If they ship to poland?

Asus 1GB GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II TOP NVIDIA Graphics Card


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Mar 22, 2012)

this is the cheapest one i could find 
http://gsklep.eu/pl/vga-gainward-gtx560-ti-z-cuda-1024mb-ddr5-pci-e.html
and this a bit cheaper 715zl
http://www.electro.pl/produkt-Karta..._2FOC_NATYCHMIASTOWA_WYSYlKA_-440606,996.html

but its better to do some research on the shop before buying if you can visit the shops.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 22, 2012)

I would opt for the TF2 as it's cooler is proven to be really really good. If you can't justify the premium then get the hawk linked above.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I would opt for the TF2 as it's cooler is proven to be really really good. If you can't justify the premium then get the hawk linked above.



The only issue is the website he was searching lists them as a TI hawk but the sellers are posting non TI and different model numbers. He should search another website that ships to Poland


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 22, 2012)

Fatal1ty39 said:


> this is the cheapest one i could find
> http://gsklep.eu/pl/vga-gainward-gtx560-ti-z-cuda-1024mb-ddr5-pci-e.html
> and this a bit cheaper 715zl
> http://www.electro.pl/produkt-Karta..._2FOC_NATYCHMIASTOWA_WYSYlKA_-440606,996.html
> ...



The msi is better.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 24, 2012)

What abt Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870 OC ?
Could someone post any test?


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.eteknix.com/reviews/graphics/gigabyte-radeon-hd-6870-oc-graphics-card-review/


----------



## techtard (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe save up a little more money first, and wait until the gtx 660 is released.


----------



## m1ch (Mar 24, 2012)

techtard said:


> Maybe save up a little more money first, and wait until the gtx 660 is released.



This ^
Otherwise some OC 6850 (just below 600 PLN) or 6870 (650-700 PLN). 560 Ti is no less than 800 PLN for now


----------



## LDNL (Mar 24, 2012)

Just wait for a month or two and save up for the 660/660Ti/670


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

Your current board will do crossfire but not SLI. If you will be keeping this board a while longer I would say to pickup a 6850/6870 as you can always pickup another later for crossfire- 68xx series cards scale very well in crossfire.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 25, 2012)

Gigabyte GTX 560 OC or Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870 OC or Sapphire Radeon HD 6870?


----------



## m1ch (Mar 25, 2012)

But also worse, I'd go for 6870


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 25, 2012)

Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870 OC or Sapphire Radeon HD 6870?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Gigabyte GTX 560 OC or Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870 OC or Sapphire Radeon HD 6870?



From your other thread, if you can bring up your budget just a touch more opt for a 560Ti. Out of those depicted I would go for the Gigabyte 6870.

@Norton

With a small hack that board could do SLI. Rather moot though, because if the OP has been running a 260 any of the cards mentioned will be quite a bump.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 25, 2012)

Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870 OC or Sapphire Radeon HD 6870?


Please, post here you opinion. Sapphire is cheaper a bit.


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870 OC or Sapphire Radeon HD 6870?
> 
> 
> Please, post here you opinion. Sapphire is cheaper a bit.



I would go with the Sapphire especially if the Gigabyte is the 3 fan model- that Gigabyte is much larger than it needs to be :shadedshu


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 25, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870 OC or Sapphire Radeon HD 6870?
> 
> 
> Please, post here you opinion. Sapphire is cheaper a bit.



Go with whatever you want there's no much difference maybe Gigabyte is a bit cooler but both have good coolers.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> With a small hack that board could do SLI.



Now that I am thinking of it if you wanted to be stupid cheap ..... LOL Stupid cheap meaning, you would have to find a second card and an SLI bridge for like $60 USD max to make it worth your while.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> I would go with the Sapphire especially if the Gigabyte is the 3 fan model- that Gigabyte is much larger than it needs to be :shadedshu



Could you, or someone else, provide tests on Sapphire?


----------



## vega22 (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162827

see if pauli will take $200 for that gpu mate, worth a pm imo :thumb:


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 26, 2012)

6870 or 560?


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 26, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> 6870 or 560?



6870 is faster and more power efficient than gtx 560 non ti so i say 6870.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 26, 2012)

I can buy PALIT GEFORCE GTX 560TI:






Could someone provide link with tests for this card? 

Is it worth to go with this Palit? This Palit has been used abt 1 year.


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 26, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> I can buy PALIT GEFORCE GTX 560TI:
> http://www.vgadownload.com/wp-conte...lit-NE5X56TS1102-1140F-GeForce-GTX-560-Ti.jpg
> 
> Could someone provide link with tests for this card?
> ...



how much?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> how much?


http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=1492
Pretty sure it's this one

I ask the same as well. May want to pm brandonwh64, I know he likes his but he could probably give you some numbers to measure its performance for you.  Pretty sure performance wise it's between a 6870 & 6950.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 26, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> how much?



It`s little expensivier than 6870.


----------



## Moatsim (Mar 26, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> What abt Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870 OC ?
> Could someone post any test?



go for it


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 27, 2012)

Aren`t PALIT GEFORCE GTX 560TI better choice than 6870?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Aren`t PALIT GEFORCE GTX 560TI better choice than 6870?



I have a Palit 560TI 2GB and at stock clocks, I get right at 6950 2GB scores on benchmarks. Overclocked I have reached 570/480 scores easy at 900+ core so yea! Its the better choice!


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 28, 2012)

I`ve decided:
PALIT GeForce GTX 560Ti
Thank you for all


----------



## redeye (Mar 28, 2012)

good idea... while your at it how about a second ti560??... SLI goodness


----------

